# Otherworld



## Mouse (Nov 13, 2014)

My co-authored novel _Otherworld_ was released on the 5th of November from Torquere Press. It's now available to buy as an ebook and paperback from anywhere (but if you buy it from the publisher's website, my royalties are higher )

I've been busy doing a wee blog tour. 

Anywho, here's the link.

And here's the blurb:

Archetypal English toff William "Liam" Barnes is in big trouble. He's borrowed money from Irish gangster Davey McGrath with one simple condition. Get a special prism from Matthew Luttrell - seducing Matthew if he has to - and bring it back. But the prism isn't with Matthew, and Liam makes a decision he can't undo, meaning he's twenty thousand pounds in debt to a vicious gangster and has no idea where to find the prism.

That is, until he meets stoic Irishman Jim Henvey, the real owner of the prism, who has a cruel demi-goddess of a mother on the warpath for him. Liam and Jim quickly find themselves tied up in each other's messes, and with more than just the mortal world out to get them, they must find their way out of a battle between dimensions and still have time to figure out their feelings for each other. Or will they just sink deeper into trouble?


----------



## Abernovo (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats on the release, Mouse. Best to both of you with this.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 13, 2014)

Like the cover. 

And here's _Otherworld _on Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00P9Q1NMY/?tag=brite-21

PS - The opening's hooked me. Interesting to see how this has changed since you posted it for Critique. Crisp and strong.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 13, 2014)

Aye, the cover's good. Nod to the Celtic stuff, and it's simple, but nice-looking.


----------



## ratsy (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats Mouse!


----------



## alchemist (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats to you both! (Again, probably... I've lost track of all your publications!)


----------



## Juliana (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations, both of you.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 13, 2014)

Go you guys!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks, guys! 



Brian Turner said:


> PS - The opening's hooked me. Interesting to see how this has changed since you posted it for Critique. Crisp and strong.



Thanks, Brian, that means a lot. It should be pretty damn tight - two editors and two proofreaders from the press have been at it, as well as myself.


----------



## ctg (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice one, darling. And congratulations. I might have to get it in my other half kindle as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 18, 2014)

Cheers, m'dear.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks great, many congratulations!! You'll definitely be on a panel at Bristol next year...


----------



## Mouse (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm...! Ta.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 25, 2014)

Okie dokie...

I know that we're not big fans of romance here, and if you're worried about the gay stuff, please don't be. There are about three actual sex scenes and only one which is pretty explicit. The actual story is a fantasy - there's a mystical prism, a goddess, and an after life, yay! 

Also, maybe you're a bit curious to see how Lizzie and myself have managed to write a novel? How our styles merge?

Weeeeeelll... I have a couple of discounts for you!

Use coupon code "thankful2014" through midnight 27th of November for 20% discount on both Torquere & Prizm books.

Aaaannnnnnd...We have another one from Friday 28th November to midnight Monday 1st Dec. Use "blackfriday2014" for 25% off on Torquere & Prism books.

http://www.torquerebooks.com/



/plug


----------



## Juliana (Nov 26, 2014)

Purchased. 

Looking forward to seeing how you and Liz have handled the co-author thing!


----------



## Mouse (Nov 26, 2014)

Cheers, m'dear!


----------



## Juliana (Nov 29, 2014)

Mouse, I think you and Liz handled the co-author thing beautifully. There were parts I definitely knew were yours (just because I'm more familiar with your style than Liz's), but if I hadn't known it was co-authored I probably wouldn't have noticed.

Also, 



Spoiler



I loved the ending. Not a traditional 'happy ever after' but happy ever after nonetheless...



Well done! An enjoyable read.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 1, 2014)

Juliana said:


> There were parts I definitely knew were yours...



Ha ha! Yep, all the bad bits. 

Thank you! I'm glad you liked it. You read it super fast!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 3, 2015)

At 9am EST today, there's a chance for you to win an e-copy of Otherworld as part of LASR's Springfest. Here's the link: http://www.longandshortreviews.com/guest-blogs/44237/ It's not active _yet_. 9am EST. That's 2pm UK time. It's on all day, so you can pop by whenever and all you have to do is leave a comment on the post. 

Otherworld is a fantasy novel published by Torquere Press and authored by two Chrons members - me and allmywires.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry to double post,  but just to let you know (as I didn't know this myself!) You can actually win lots of goodies, including a $25 Amazon voucher. Link is now live.


----------



## Hex (Apr 3, 2015)

Shiny. I hope no one else comments so I stand a better chance of winning (because it sounds intriguing). Loved the stuff about Celtic goddesses (and hot-cross buns).


----------



## Mouse (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheers, Hex. I'm _awful_ at writing blog posts. I mean, really bad.


----------



## Hex (Apr 3, 2015)

It was really funny. Ahem. I mean. No one else should look at it. BECAUSE I MUST WIN. 

(but I loved the idea that a goddess had a son called Jim -- made me giggle)


----------



## Mouse (Apr 3, 2015)

Heh. She has a daughter called Stella too.


----------

